# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Vocht in enkels

## Blij

Ik heb last van vocht in beide enkels. Volgens de huisarts zijn het de hormonen. Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee?

----------


## Bliesje

wassen met zeep

----------


## Agnes574

Ik denk niet dat daarmee het vocht verdwijnt Bliesje!!

----------


## Sanne&Daan

hoi, ik heb het ook wel eens , maar merk dat als ik voldoende vocht tot mij neem ik minder last heb van gezwollen varkenspootjes :Smile:

----------


## Blij

Helaas, ook dat helpt niet  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je al geprobeerd je voeten zoveel mogelijk hoger te leggen als je zit/ligt?
Ik zal dit weekend eens verder voor je speuren Blij!

----------


## Blij

Ja Agnes, dat doe ik als ik op de bank hang en als ik in bed lig. Helaas, helpt ook niet.

----------


## kieka5

Ook ik heb last van vocht vasthouden in de enkels en in minder mate over het hele lichaam.
Mijn huisarts zei ook dat het hormonaal kan zijn en heeft mij doorgestuurd naar de internist, deze heeft gelukkig hartfalen middels onderzoeken getakkeld.
Nu lopen er nog bloedonderzoeken en 24 uurs urine onderzoeken.
Ook is het zo dat ik sinds een aantal maanden lange menstruaties heb met veel stolsels, dus zelf denk ik inmiddels ook dat er iets hormonaals aan de hand is.

Weet iemand misschien of je afwijkende bloedwaardes bij een vleesboom kan hebben?
Gr. Wilma

----------


## Sefi

> Weet iemand misschien of je afwijkende bloedwaardes bij een vleesboom kan hebben?
> Gr. Wilma


Als je een vleesboom hebt en dus veel bloedverlies hebt, dan heb je misschien een te lage Hb (bloedarmoede).
Bij mijn schoonzus was het zodanig laag dat ze niet meer normaal kon functioneren.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Kieka,

Wij hebben hier op het forum een artikel over vleesbomen: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=...ght=vleesbomen

Misschien heb je iets aan de informatie  :Wink: ?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

